# Blue Oval porn....not mine Im afraid



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

....and someone else in Ireland


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

OMG. Rs1600i is my all time fav car. I just did abut of sex wee!!!!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Omg that is an awesome garage. MK2 Mexico with fishnet recaros, my dream car from the early eighties :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

The black series one RS turbo must be worth a fortune as they are very rare in black.

Cracking collection, ive got a couple of clients whose garages put hotels to shame.

Gav


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

all stunning cars, but they need to be driven!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Wowee

God they were gorgeous motors and have got better with age


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

**** me side ways that is just sex on for wheels


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Fantastic pictures! Were's that first collection then?


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

:argie: oooooooh :argie:


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh, and I see Princess Diana getting into the black one in the picture on wall?? Bet that's worth a few £££


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

The Sheriff said:


> Oh, and I see Princess Diana getting into the black one in the picture on wall?? Bet that's worth a few £££


Well spotted :thumb:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

WOW :argie:


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Holy S**t.That is an awesome collection.
Some of my all time favourite cars.:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Just missing Vipers XR2 

Robbie


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

what a stunning and rare collection :argie:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

RS porn,that is a stunning collection,the mk'2s just make me drool


----------



## Mad Stuntman (Oct 25, 2009)

The princes di car was a special order from fords. as far as im aware it was the only one to be painted black from a bare shell. There were also 5 other black series ones but they came off the asembly line in white and where repainted in black for customers who specified they wanted black ones. Its in the bonkers collection at the moment. Mark has some of the best fords around. All his cars have somethin special about them ie... great history, stupidly low milage, all original concurse etc..
Im very jealous. If only i could just will the lottery.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

amazing love those cars :thumb: i really want a 3dr cossie in moonstone,


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

That is some collection. Full of absolutely stunning cars:argie:

One lucky owner.

Chris.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

bonkers garage seen this on rsoc a while back i think the owner is one of the longest members on there. has one of every rs mark every released.


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

X Pack RS2000 :argie:


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Loving the garage full of the mk2's, they must be worth a lot of money now.
Surprised they aren't rallied with them being in ireland!

Dion!


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

OMG what a collection.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Mk 2's all the way, proper cars with just the basics, even batter if they were all Mk 1's. Do like the later stuff but for me have not got the iconic status of the Mk 1's and 2's.

Do you know if the white X-pack car is based on an RS 2000 or 1800bda?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

best collection of fords i have ever seen... people have too much money  i would be happy with a single garage for 1 car :lol:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Trouser Tent


----------



## steveboy (Jan 5, 2010)

OMG :doublesho I can only dream of having a gargae like those with all them cars.

One day maybe.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

this was featured in one of the Ford mags recently iirc (can't remember if it was fast ford or performance ford though)..


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> this was featured in one of the Ford mags recently iirc (can't remember if it was fast ford or performance ford though)..


The 'BonkeRS Collection' was in Fast Ford July 2009 Kev, if that's what you were thinking of, as I've got it :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Some really :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: cars there!!

Still have a thing for 80's fast Fords!

Loved my 90 spec XR3i and S2 RS Turbo!!!:driver:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

I cant stop looking at this


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh to dream of a garage like that, AWESOME!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

the first and last series 1 rs turbo ever mad,sexy sexy!!!


----------



## AM1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed!!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely, I desperately wanted a mk2 Rs2ooo back in the day, had to settle for a 1600 ghia.


----------

